# 14 ft upgrade



## off duty (Dec 7, 2010)

just brought me a 14 ft ouchita jon boat getting ready to do some mods to it this will be my second one did a 12 ft. like the turn out but once in the water daddy realized it was not going to cut the cake .had no title so could not put a motor on it and me and my 2 boyz we're sore for days lol. but got this from a co-worker, she had no use for it and for the price i could not let it pass.im really not trying to go all out this time but it has to look nice.
carpet
storage
live-well up for debate
lights 
seats
oh ok maybe just a little all out
il keep posted any ideas im all ears,i have a 4 horse merc for it until i can get something but plan on going with a 25 evinrude e-tec


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

What's the width on that thing? It looks like a small barge.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks wide. good find


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool boat. Good luck with it.


----------



## off duty (Dec 8, 2010)

ranges from 32 up to 67 front to back started on some of the wood but its treated
so i have to rip the wood out and start over i do not need that problem of corrosion i have to wait till after the holidays to start overbut here is some pics on what im trying to do


----------



## off duty (Dec 8, 2010)

i was having doubts about this transome im redoing it just does not seem right


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm no wood worker, but I think I'd go with a piece of 3/4 inch plywood. I'd put a couple coats of sealer on it and use stainless steel bolts. Good luck. I love the wide jonboats. Todd


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

lucescoflathead said:


> I'm no wood worker, but I think I'd go with a piece of 3/4 inch plywood. I'd put a couple coats of sealer on it and use stainless steel bolts. Good luck. I love the wide jonboats. Todd




This - you will lose any strength in the transom if its not one piece.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree on one solid piece of wood.(No joints running across or especialy up and down)
Looks like you need an inch and a half thick though.
You may be able to laminate two pieces of 3/4.

What I don't understand is how do you get it in there?
It looks like they welded the boat up around the transom board!


----------



## off duty (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for the advice,i did not like the look of it once i finished it so i have to redo it so better now while the deck is not there.


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)

The holidays are about over and i,m ready to get back to work on my boat sweet.


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)

went back and started on that transome i messed up need to det it right.had to cut the top off


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)

ill have to get it back welded or scews


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)

looks good


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)

added a simple paint job to it


----------



## off duty (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## thad. (Dec 27, 2010)

Big difference!
=D> 

What did you paint it with?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Dec 27, 2010)

off duty said:


> went back and started on that transome i messed up need to det it right.had to cut the top off




I had to do the same thing with my bass tracker....I haven't quite figured out how to put it back together yet.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 27, 2010)

Loving the project man! We are lucky down here, we get to tinker with these and fish year round. I'm in Orlando. I got a 12' project boat I am using, I would love to find a wider one, and with a couple more feet. 

I was just given a 70hp Johnson that I need to find a boat for, maybe a larger tin is in order for me. Hmmmmm

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## off duty (Dec 27, 2010)

thad. said:


> Big difference!
> =D>
> 
> What did you paint it with?


all purpose spray can paint, really do not have the help getting it on and off the trailer like i want made easy as possible


----------



## off duty (Jan 19, 2011)

just brought this bow mount troling motor pretty its an older model but i think it will get the job done.about start back on my boat


----------



## off duty (Jan 19, 2011)

not sure what side i want to mount or how


----------



## off duty (Jan 19, 2011)

sweet


----------



## off duty (Jan 19, 2011)

started back on my framing for the deck


----------



## off duty (Jan 19, 2011)

wish it did not get dark so quick and the weather was right


----------



## off duty (Feb 4, 2011)

gettin it right


----------



## off duty (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good


----------



## vanbc (Feb 5, 2011)

looks great.
How did you secure the frame to the boat?


----------



## bassdan (Feb 5, 2011)

Boat looks good.



RBuffordTJ said:


> Loving the project man! We are lucky down here, we get to tinker with these and fish year round.



Yes you guys are lucky. Here's a pic of my backyard.And its snowing again.


----------



## off duty (Feb 13, 2011)

vanbc said:


> looks great.
> How did you secure the frame to the boat?


the seat is under the wood so when iframed it i screwed the frame to the original seat


----------



## screwballl (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good... although a bit much wood for my preference.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 14, 2011)

You're moving right along! How high is the step up onto your bow deck? I'm short and fat and it looks like I would need a ladder to get up there! :LOL2:


----------



## off duty (Mar 1, 2011)

finally i can see the light at the end the tunnel


----------



## off duty (Mar 1, 2011)

:?


----------



## off duty (Mar 1, 2011)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

Off Duty, that is one clean lookin' ride. =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Love the storage bins cut into the seats.


----------



## skimsucka (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job nice and clean


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## off duty (Aug 17, 2011)

done ready for the water


----------



## off duty (Sep 21, 2011)

lovin the boat wish i could stay on it


----------



## off duty (Sep 21, 2011)

mangrove huntin


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 22, 2011)

The Ouachitas seem to be all made with the transom wood put in and then the aluminum sheeting is welded in afterwards. My 16DSV (semi-v) was totally encased in aluminum, with the interior plate running to within an inch of the bottom of the transom board, and another piece run up from the hull under the wood and over the front face, then going under the top aluminum piece covering the face of the wood completely. I had to remove the transom brace and drill out the 7 rivets in the under plate, then cut off most of the upper piece as well. Here is a picture of the finished transom. I used 2 layers of exterior plywood 3/4" and predrilled all holes, then sealed in epoxy. Not as much work as I was afraid it would be when I first started it! Yours looks like it turned out great!


----------

